# Looking for a Good Source for Holly Veneer and Boards?



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find some nice "White White" Holly veneer and dimensional boards? I have check around some but haven't had much luck.

Thanks Richard


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

Richard,
I've recently picked up a few solid holly boards from Gilmer Wood Company , here is a link and it seems they have a few in stock. Another woodworking buddy also recently purchased some holly from Cook Woods . As for holly veneers, try contacting Ben at Berkshire Veneers.


----------

